# doctor registration



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Hi, Is there any one from nonEEA country who have completed his or her medical study there but now working in Netherland because my queries are like how to register here in Netherland as a foreign doctor and is it hard to get it done?


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

If no one with first hand experience replies, perhaps the UWV can help you or point you in the right direction. The UWV is reponsible for employment, social security and reintegration etc. I don't know if they would handle cases like yours but even if they don't I'm sure they can point you in the right direction.

http://www.uwv.nl/OverUWV/english/about_UWV/uwv_profile/index.aspx


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Donutz2 said:


> If no one with first hand experience replies, perhaps the UWV can help you or point you in the right direction. The UWV is reponsible for employment, social security and reintegration etc. I don't know if they would handle cases like yours but even if they don't I'm sure they can point you in the right direction.
> 
> http://www.uwv.nl/OverUWV/english/about_UWV/uwv_profile/index.aspx


Thank you buddy, appreciate your effort.


----------

